# Auto Follow your twitter followers



## aninnovator (Nov 8, 2010)

I would like to know how to auto follow your followers. I know DIGIT wrote about this in some issue this year but currently i don;t have that issue with me so please help me. 
Please don;t tell me about Tools to Boost Your Social Media Productivity  SocialOomph.com it is not working with me


----------



## Mike_tech (Feb 24, 2011)

The quantity does not equal quality. Auto followers are bad-quality.


----------



## suraj78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't recommend auto following people, because it will not make any big differnece, but yes you can try Tweet Adder


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you really want to follow N number of people that just post links .


----------



## hbarkar (May 24, 2011)

Ya you are rite I am also having some similar doubts. I am trying to solve this question so that I can save my valuable time. If its present then please genuinely tell us or if its not present then I Wish it should come soon. 

*imagicon.info/cat/11-2/1.gif


----------

